Ask HN: Is there a wiki that contains all funded startups that have shut down? - dsaavy
======
Yadi
There is not a Wiki, but a subbreddit and I also think that recently a few
folks launched a Podcast around this topic:

\- subbreddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/shutdown/](https://www.reddit.com/r/shutdown/)

\- podcast: failory.com

